
Basecamp Personal Edition - ausjke
https://basecamp.com/personal
======
NeedMoreTea
lol. Years ago that was simply the free tier, and IIRC one or two projects
stayed free forever.

Then they went all corporate and introduced enterprise pricing at about 10x
the previous rates, and entirely nuked the free tier. Nothing - pay big or get
lost. I won't be falling for it again.

~~~
mkj
I guess the point of inflection on their user graph is about 2016?
[https://basecamp.com/about](https://basecamp.com/about) down the bottom

~~~
NeedMoreTea
My memory is probably a little earlier, but somewhere around the 2014-2016
range, when growth stops on that graph. Work stopped using the paid tier at
the same time as they were looking at a huge 200 or 400%+ price increase. So I
imagine it started quite an exodus of non-enterprise level users...

Work ended up finding something better at less than the Basecamp old price,
let alone the new ridiculous one, though we did have to try out a fair few to
get there. :)

~~~
wlll
> the 2014-2016 range, when growth stops on that graph

That graph is "artistic" and doesn't represent reality. Check out this
earlier, far more reality accurate graph:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20170701044638/https://basecamp....](https://web.archive.org/web/20170701044638/https://basecamp.com/)

You might not have liked the new pricing, but from memory signups only ever
acellerated.

